# Tourmaline BC



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I was pretty skeptical about some of the claims ADA Tourmaline BC was making regarding increases in growth.. in particular, that it would boost the growth of Glosso by 100%.. 

Planted Saturday the 11th at around noon... new growth on 50% of the cuttings by Monday the 13th at noon. Obviously I don't have a control group, but this is looking very promising. I'll keep posting updates, but this could be one quick carpet.


----------

